# Advice on Lily dog food?



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi I have just spoken to a lovely lady at Lily's Kitchen about my boys trying their dog food, and they are going to send me some samples to try wet and dry. They have been having Green Dog dry food for the last 6-7 months which they like. Recently they have both been scratcing and a bit ichy!! so have thought about trying Lily Kitchen which I know some of your poos have so just wanted to see what people think? I know its not cheep but neither is the Green Dog.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm wondering if it is the time of year ( central heating being on etc..) as my two are quite itchy atm...and know of several other poos that are too.

A very food savvy lady in my local pet shop was not very glowing about Lily's kitchen but recommended a brand called Healthy paws. It's quite difficult to get in shops but you can buy via their website.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeay Colin!! how the devil are you? what was the raw food you and clare started using (sorry whoever told me what they thought it was, I never did make a note of it), would you still recommend it.
I think the Lily's Kitchen treats look good and thought I may get some for Dudley but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Dawn, I'm good thanks...work is really busy at the moment as we are relocating the office in Jan /Feb so not much time to get on here. Clare and I use Nutirment....Its a really good quality food and a bit cheaper than Natural instinct. Tbh I am a bit of a food tart and flirt with different brands on a regular basis LOL


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes another food tart here! One thing my poos love is variety, so I am always trying different foods and they must be good quality and as close to a raw diet as possible. They love trying new things and as long as they are grain free (although a little rice is OK) it doesn't affect their stomachs. Mine love Lilys kitchen, Naturediet and Forthglade.


----------

